# For Gary: SSR Professor SP1's on M3?



## Chemical7 (Aug 3, 2003)

Gary I have some SSR Professor SP1's 18x8 w/225-40 and 18x9 w/255-35 with an offset of 37mm, they are currently on my 02 325i. I'm going to order an 04 M3 and was wondering if these wheels would fit, especially in the rear?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

While I can't say with certainty, given the size of the wheels, you would most likely need ca. 15-20mm in spacers to make the rears fit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Although I'm not familiar with this wheel, it does not look like a likely fit.


----------

